# Being *public* on Facebook



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

My sister's posts are friends only and a lot of other people's posts in my friend's list or otherwise are set to friends only but mine are frickin public. I wonder why that's bad so I was reading about it and it has something to do with my personality! My sister has her friends list on private so I can't see how many friends she has, probably she has 1000+ and has enough audience to be okay with keeping her posts private. I even searched her profile outside facebook and I can't find it. 

I wonder about her personality, she has a normal life but she chooses to be private. Here I am, I'm ****ing crazy and I choose to be public. Man, maybe it's because I am crazy and she's not. I do keep my friends list private, that's important, but otherwise everything is public and I am like very anti-social and could get in trouble on the job. But doesn't look like I care much to hide stuff, so it's definitely my personality. I've been this way ever since Prozac took over my brain. It's definitely a healthy upgrade. 

I guess being so public with my life has gotten me in so much trouble in my life, everyone knows what the hell is up and they have all the right to reject me. This is why most people hide everything, but hiding is worse because you need to be vulnerable to let your guard down and connect with people. I guess most people just don't want to connect. 

It's not like I accept random friend requests either, I do have my own limits as well, which is healthy, ****ing hell. Sure there are some bad people in my past but I don't want their bad behavior to limit my life. Hmm that's one thing that makes me be public, revenge. I'm probably just a showing off person, well at least I don't have a normal life and don't fit in, that's a profile worth showing off I think.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I still get friend requests from prostitutes like one or 2 a year lol


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

andy1984 said:


> I still get friend requests from prostitutes like one or 2 a year lol


Wow! That's intense. So facebook can be used as a dating site?!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

SwtSurrender said:


> Wow! That's intense. So facebook can be used as a dating site?!


I've never used it like that. idk where these prostitutes are coming from.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> I still get friend requests from prostitutes like one or 2 a year lol


I get that sometimes on PS4, they send random pics with friend request, one asked me to rate her boobs from 0-10 at the weekend, I gave 0 cause I'm mean :lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

blue2 said:


> I get that sometimes on PS4, they send random pics with friend request, one asked me to rate her boobs from 0-10 at the weekend, I gave 0 cause I'm mean :lol


I hope you made her happy and rated them in the weekend &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I hope you made her happy and rated them in the weekend ��


I'm afraid they were surgically enhanced, not into that anyway. .. She'll be fine plenty will bite :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I stopped using Facebook completely in 2014. It's not really useful except for irl social life stuff.

I remember at some point they changed certain privacy things so it became possible to search for people again or something by name, so an aunt of mine ended up finding my account and added me. Was a bit like this about it:










but I wasn't even active on FB at that point.

Also always avoided adding my dad and later he stopped using it, my mum is technophobic so didn't have to worry about that. Only person I had added from family was my brother.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I cannot for the life of me figure out why anyone would do this to themselves. Facebook (along with Twitter and the rest of that garbage) is everything that is wrong right now in a nutshell.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I am constantly getting new friend requests on fb, randoms, I dont accept any randoms. Unless I know them irl. Fb is not a dating site for me it is way to connect with friends and family only. I might change my profile name and pic to someone that is highly disliked like dan andrews. ..jk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't even remember how I've got my settings on Facebook tbh - I should check. I only really use it to keep in touch with a few people via Messenger and to look at a few groups I'm in.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I had been tossing the idea around of permanently deleting mine a couple of months ago but came back just because there were a few people I wanted to stay in contact with and FB has this very neat little set up where you can't use messenger without creating a profile with them (meaning all you can do is deactivate it).

It wasn't until I got used by a horrible person just recently after a good friend had passed away that I decided to take the plunge and finally get rid of it so as to create some extra distance from said person without creating any added unnecessary drama. 

Not to mention scrolling is a tremendous time-sink designed to make people addicted and I figured one less distraction for me would be a welcome thing so now I can focus primarily on studying during this time of intense isolation and really try to achieve something without always having my attention diverted.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Ooh also, I joined lots of groups and liked loads of pages, especially about autism and mental disorders and mental health services. Anyway, then recently I started leaving comments here and there on my timeline, be it something from a group or a page, wow it's so nice to interact! Sure it makes me feel a bit anxious but then I mark my territory and laugh it off. It's very proactive to interact this way. I get so many feedbacks like someone loves it, likes it, or is angry and I'm like well that's just how they think about what I said, it ain't my problem.

And then they also help me like in the mindset group, they want to help me find the answer to my limiting beliefs! And I'm like, no thank you baby. Why would he send me a friend request if he wants to help me? It makes much more sense if he sends me a message or makes a following button available on his page or makes a page. Wow can you believe it, you can make your own page and people can like it! There's so many awesome pages and groups, and I dangle in outer space and they check me out and vice versa cuz I am smarty pants.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I watched The Social Dilemma and it's real good! It seems I can control my dopamine pathways well because I don't give in to the pressure of posting selfies anymore. But while taking Prozac, I was addicted to taking too much selfies, I was addicted to shallow things like clothes and shopping sprees, validation, status like getting into relationships. It's strange how I want to reach the finish line to get rewarded with dopamine but now I don't want it. Yay me! 

But it's still hard when people don't like my photos and I don't like theirs. In The Social Dilemma on Netflix, you can see how traumatic it is when other people's opinions about you in the form of *likes* changes who you are. Like you can't be yourself and get zero likes, you change to get likes. ****ing sick. But that's how bad antidepressants are for you as well, they make you fit in and everybody loves you. Gross. There's probably something going on without antidepressants and my dopamine, I innately do not want to be pressured to take selfies and compete for likes, but my sister sure does.

Well the truth is, I am jealous of other people and mostly of my sister, all thanks to ****ing facebook. But I don't want to let my ****ing jealousy which is only a chemical imbalance of not enough dopamine rewards from facebook, obviously. I like social media from a psychologist point of view like social interactions and people's brains. I like dating sites for the same point. It's cool to think about and at the same time not let it get you down, like when you see behind the way it works, you wake up a little and snap out of it. It's a magical moment like how Eckhart Tolle snapped himself out of his depression sufferings.

I like to see people's social media personality and even worse - when you also know them in real life but their social media is so different or even better. Ah so cool, like some people are more active in real life than on social media and vice versa, I guess that can show how introvert or extrovert they are. Oh and you can also form your own secret opinions about them and find out what mental disorders they have. That's one of my main things I can't stop doing to people, diagnose them, especially ex's. And friends.... And myself. Ooh I should be a psychiatrist that doesn't give out drugs because we all know only people with Antisocial Personality Disorder give out drugs in their psychiatry careers. Looks like Peter Breggin is not one.

And then you can overcome some of your outcast and not fitting in and not getting so much likes as other people who compete for likes. And then you can start creating yourself the way you want to be not the way facebook or other social medias want you to be. The Social Dilemma shows you how social media creates the way you are the way they want you to be. It's like brainwashing. It's kind of rare to be yourself, without any attachments to social media opinions and other people's opinions. Ugh overall, social media and people opinions are ****ing traumatic, just another trauma I don't need.

Well all of life is like this. How nice it is to be original and be under the Autism spectrum and not fit in but to be able to create your own self, stand true to yourself and what you want to share with people, how you want to look, what you value in life without brainwashing opinions from social medias and other people. It's rare and hard to be this way, but I'm glad people like this exist, even when they are given antidepressant that take over their brain chemicals and make them take on a different persona altogether which tries to take over their lives and make them fit in social media culture. But they can try, the only thing that matters is taking life into your own hands and seeing the ****ing truth and not being afraid of it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

It's a ****ing relief to be unplugged 24/7 from facebook. Having an messenger and facebook app on my phone is a ****ing depression inducing piece of ****. Didn't realize it reaching for it everytime I woke up and going through my timeline on facebook. I don't want to see that ****. ****ing **** all of it. Maybe it is nice sometimes when you're asleep with psychiatric meds and can't control your own brain chemicals. But all this checking is is is OCD, 100% and everyone who uses social media is an OCD addict and it never crosses their mind. It feels like a major chore to release dopamine on my facebook timeline with liking and commenting with my bipolarity and it's a major pain in the *** to use my bipolarity moods when I post something. Eh at least I enjoy posting psychology things on my cover photos but that's it. If they think they'll see more then they can go take a flying leap for all I care. I am not that kind of person and I'll never be.

Actually I don't give a **** if my bipolar posts pisses their day off. That's their own problem, they shouldn't get pissed off by my own personal emotions, and if they do then they can unfriend me for all I care.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

As far out as I've gotten with social media is joining this site and some other fan sites on the internet where my identity is unanimous. But sometimes it's a good sound board for me. You figure at worst nobody actually knows who you are if you decide to disconnect.


And sometimes I met some good friends there just by emailing other members on the site with similar beliefs. Another way to overcome SA is to reach out to people on websites. At worst they'll delete your message.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

SwtSurrender said:


> If they think they'll see more then they can go take a flying leap for all I care. I am not that kind of person and I'll never be.


Did you ever used to post on facebook with a similar tone, content etc that you did on here


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

D'avjo said:


> Did you ever used to post on facebook with a similar tone, content etc that you did on here


Yeah, I put my drama all over the place. I'm a melodramatic brain. But whatever, at least I am different.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

I have like 3 or 4 FB accounts which are like 5 to 10 years old. I guess I deleted 2 of them recently and have to delete the other 2. I don't use FB and the only reason for still having those accounts is because I use to login with FB on miniclip.com and other sites. If I delete it then my stats and account on those sites also get deleted.

I used to add random strangers and girls as friends on it before. I had liked a page in 2013 called 'Las vegas club' or something with a girl in a bikini page picture. It was shown in public on that profile for all those years. I just recently checked it and felt embarrassed. The worse thing is I can't log in to it and after several attempts and frustration, I got it deleted (I guess the profile is deleted since the page says not available or something).


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I deleted my facebook account a month and a half ago and haven't looked back


----------

